
How I Made Money Spamming Twitter with Contextual Book Suggestions - thirdusername
http://www.charleshooper.net/blog/how-i-made-money-spamming-twitter-with-contextual-book-suggestions/
======
JonnieCache
_To us, unemployment is a brief sprint of academia_

This is an amazing line. I don't know whether putting in "sprint" where you
would expect "stint" is wholly intentional, but it is genius.

------
duck
This was talked about a couple months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1600693>

------
coryl
(FYI), I was confused about the table structure so I looked it up. The revenue
number is his raw retail sales value generated, and his "advertising fee" is
his commission earned on those sales. Amazon has a chart for how much you can
earn ([https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/gp/associates/join/comp...](https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/gp/associates/join/compensation.html))

So he was only making about $100/month, which is cool for some extra food
money, but with his cleverness, I could see him easily figuring out some
scheme to generate thousands like most blackhat affiliate marketers.

------
raffi
I once used Mechanical Turk to filter leads taken from a keyword search on
Twitter, generate customized responses, and vet those customized responses
through a voting process. My goal was to add a very human element to direct
marketing and do it cheaply. I ended the experiment as sales weren't
converting enough to justify the expense. It was a fun experiment though.

------
joakin
I was eager to try this thing but...

404: Page Not Found

We are terribly sorry, but the URL you typed no longer exists. It might have
been moved or deleted, or perhaps you mistyped it.

Is it down?

Also, does anyone know anything similar but with movies?

